# So We Can Be Inappropriate



## Zowie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, more than usual.

When you think about it, the only person who can see your rep comments is yourself. This isn't facebook. What are your rep comments like?

And just to be fair... don't include names. Unless you've asked that person before.


----------



## djudex (Nov 5, 2010)

My rep comments are my secret garden, I can't share them.

STOP LOOKING!!!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)

How did you get the comments in a picture thingy whositwhatsit?


----------



## Zowie (Nov 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> How did you get the comments in a picture thingy whositwhatsit?



The print-screen button, and then just paste it in mspaint/window picture manager, or whatever you use. Save as a .jpg, profit!
Or I think you can probably just copy paste the comments.


And Djudex... Are they that bad?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll post three (unless someone with Google Chrome can help me figure this out).

1.) Whipped Cream Attached to your chest? I think you need to recreate this dream in real life....and post lots of pictures. 

2.) Get at him, bro....lol! He is a dumb ass!

3.) Paquito owes me coffee and a spunk signed copy of the bio


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

Eh....... mine aren't funny-cool like that... Don't think it'll do much to share them, lol.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I'll play xD


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 5, 2010)

here is a snapshot


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

Well here's mine  lol.

Someone went and threw in one for good measure  lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 6, 2010)

i actually had to sell all of my rep to afford my heating bill... how do you people live with the cold?!?!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2010)

Cool thread idea  I noticed that my rep points totally tell characteristics about me...physically and other things (likes, dislikes, etc).

View attachment 86904

View attachment 86905


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

people love me, it's crazy.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 6, 2010)

I adore my reppers.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine are generally boring. People should send me more, non-boring ones.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know why this thread died. I'm bringing this shit back to life. Post YO SHIT!!!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know why this thread died. I'm bringing this shit back to life. Post YO SHIT!!!



Shit, I deserve like half those points!


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 20, 2011)

I have only one rep comment worthy of this thread...

"Well, balls to you!" lol


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 20, 2011)

Suddenly there is an influx of balls in my rep comments. :doh: lmao


----------



## Deanna (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't post here often so I don't have a ton of reps. These are my faves.

- Sorry for your insomnia.....grateful for the pics. Its a lucky guy who gets to see you regularly 

- All I can say to that is "Grrrrrrrr....", and oh, what WOW server are you on 

- Liking guyliner!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 20, 2011)

If I write something, I try to make it memorable.

Which usually means that I send some stuff that's either insightful or incredibly dirty.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 21, 2011)

Out of the seven most recent reps, 6 were from rep whoring in the Rep Whines thread, haha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 21, 2011)

I never feel deserving of my rep, but I appreciate it nonetheless!

Lub you guys


----------



## Melian (Sep 21, 2011)

Almost all of my current rep comments involve some variation of "LOL" or "win."

Be more creative, guys.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 26, 2011)

Very funny. I love a sense of humor.
capital...LOL
I agree. I love the show. 
I approve this message
hahaha!
these are nice...
kudos where it's due.
ubiquitous Hometown Buffet rep!
This is really nice!
zinger rep.
nice
STOP HITTING YOURSELF!
Dang! Thanks for sharing that map and the book link.
Quality!
makes perfect sense to me!
hahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## JulieD (Sep 28, 2011)

i have been repped rather nicely, thank you! :happy: 

View attachment rep comments.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 28, 2011)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters. 

View attachment rep.jpg


----------



## Bighairyman (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you, to all those who repped. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-09-29 at 5.33.35 AM.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's minezes


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2011)

mine would make your virgin eyes esplode.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

mine is all very sweet and nice rep lol guess that goes with my sweet and nice nature that you are all fooled into believing mwah haha lol lol lol


----------



## Angel (Oct 2, 2011)

laughing. I recoginze a couple of those.

- the leave a funny rep repper


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2011)

Melian, how dare you. HOW DARE YOU. I can't rep you. 

So, instead. I shall RAPE YOU WITH SO MUCH POTENTIAL REP THAT YOUR WOMB WILL BE FULL OF REP CANS AND MY LOVE FOR YOU.

Err...that's more creepy than rude, hmm? Rep babies....REP FUCKING BABIES.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 2, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Melian, how dare you. HOW DARE YOU. I can't rep you.
> 
> So, instead. I shall RAPE YOU WITH SO MUCH POTENTIAL REP THAT YOUR WOMB WILL BE FULL OF REP CANS AND MY LOVE FOR YOU.
> 
> Err...that's more creepy than rude, hmm? Rep babies....REP FUCKING BABIES.



never has a rape comment been so fun! bravo


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> never has a rape comment been so fun! bravo



She loves it. I mean, this is a woman that can put a tampon in UNDER A DESK...while several men are nearby. That is talent and just sheer awesome.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> She loves it. I mean, this is a woman that can put a tampon in UNDER A DESK...while several men are nearby. That is talent and just sheer awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a little sad this thread didn't thrive more, I really liked the concept. 

Also, I'm necroposting like a MOfucka. We need to keep this fucking board ALIVE!!


----------



## Melian (Jul 18, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> She loves it. I mean, this is a woman that can put a tampon in UNDER A DESK...while several men are nearby. That is talent and just sheer awesome.



Ok, I did not see this comment the first time around 

Safe to say, she has some new rep.


ETA: also, she made a rape joke. SUCK IT.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine are mostly about Alpacas...idk, it's weird 

anyway, long live the mighty alpaca


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 22, 2012)

Here are all mine, not loads but I only pop on every now and then.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2012)

When I posted in the rep whines thread just now, I remembered that this thread used to exist. Let's do this.


----------



## runningsoft (Nov 10, 2012)

I've got some rep comments, but how do I:

A: reply to the sender
B: rep others whose comments I really like?

Thanks!


----------



## penguin (Nov 10, 2012)

runningsoft said:


> I've got some rep comments, but how do I:
> 
> A: reply to the sender
> B: rep others whose comments I really like?
> ...



A: Send them a private message (click on their name and select "send private message).
B: Click on the scales below their avatar and fill in the box.


----------



## runningsoft (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much, it worked! 



penguin said:


> A: Send them a private message (click on their name and select "send private message).
> B: Click on the scales below their avatar and fill in the box.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

If people think I'll reveal their rep comments, they'll be reluctant to send any more my way, right? 

Come on, rep me...it will be our little secret...


----------



## MrBob (Dec 12, 2012)

I would send you some saucy rep but unfortunately I have to spread the love before I can rep you again.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 12, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> If people think I'll reveal their rep comments, they'll be reluctant to send any more my way, right?
> 
> Come on, rep me...it will be our little secret...


 
comment like this can result in you being gang reped


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 12, 2012)

biglynch said:


> comment like this can result in you being gang reped



I saw a Law & Order: SVU episode about gang repping.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

MrBob said:


> I would send you some saucy rep but unfortunately I have to spread the love before I can rep you again.



I tried to rep you earlier and got the same thing, lol.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

biglynch said:


> comment like this can result in you being gang reped



I'm rather terrified right now.... 

Also, repped for puns.


----------



## besthandsomeman (Dec 29, 2012)

What is a rep and why haven't I gotten one yet? Does not having one make me uncool??? I hope I am not uncool because that would be NOT COOL at all. *** rambles more confusingly about coolness lvl.


----------



## djudex (Dec 30, 2012)

besthandsomeman said:


> What is a rep and why haven't I gotten one yet? Does not having one make me uncool??? I hope I am not uncool because that would be NOT COOL at all. *** rambles more confusingly about coolness lvl.



Someone, somewhere gave you a rep, that's why you have that shiny green 'can' under your username for your posts.

In the top leftish of your browser window will be a link called "User CP", click on that and you'll see who has repped you and for what.


----------

